# Meet Pickles



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Pickles is home and settling in. This is the first pic I got of him. Tomorrow I hope to take him out of this cage and get some better pics.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Pickles!  So cute!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Pickles is an absolute sweetheart! Thanks for sharing his picture


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Awww, cute little lutino. Reminds me of baby Jaid


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pickles looks very sweet  congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Pickles is a beauty!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello sweet little Pickles! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Pickles*

Welcome Pickles!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome to a beautiful baby! C:


----------

